
Do any startups have dress codes? - johndavidback
https://medium.com/@johndavidback/kill-dress-codes-3dbeec685dbd#.83927bpkv
======
dalke
I do not like how the author jokes that women in workout shorts make him
sweaty, nor the call out to "Be the bro tank you want to see in the world.".

If you want to get rid of dress codes then you must also accept whatever
anyone else wears. Otherwise, dress codes will continue to exist so that, for
example, women at the office who want to workout shorts to work don't have to
deal with sweaty co-workers who objectify them on the internet.

Urban Dictionary kindly informs me that "bro tank" is a tank top intended to
show of muscles on a male. One of the more negative descriptions includes:

> A normal non-douche will refer to these garments as "douche tanks", but the
> tank wearing "bro" will deny the quality of doucheness that comes with the
> product. If the user admits that the tank is in fact, a douche tank, he is
> most likely not a douche. A "bro tank" has no class, and anyone with any
> qualities of a gentleman, will not wear a "bro tank".

Bearing in mind the mish-mash that is Urban Dictionary, that term sounds like
part of an identity culture that I don't want to associate with.

